# Rustoleum & Aluminum Boats?



## AndrewR (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi Tinboats.net, it's been a while. I haven't posted here since 2008 when I was involved in my 1979 fiberglass Lund rebuild..... it's somewhere on this site.

A few months ago I acquired a 14ft jon boat. Having never painted a boat before, I have a few questions concerning the paint job. 

https://www.fishing-headquarters.com/fishcast/2012/10/my-two-year-jon-boat-search-ends/












The boat is a Landau, originally from sometime in the early 1970's I'd have to say. I'm not sure what type of paint was applied to the boat..... However, by the feel and look of it, and the lack of any chipping and wear, it seems like this could be the original hull color. 

Before I begin building and installing my new floorboards and decks, I want to repaint the interior and exterior of it in a fresh, new, modern color. I was thinking Rustoleum paints, as I can either give it a light tan or greenish color that most new jon boats come in. 

If I were to do this would applying a coat of primer even be necessary? Also, is painting an aluminum boat with Rustoleum a common practice?

My objective is to get away with doing the least amount of work possible, as I know that majority of my time invested will be in making the new decks. And plus, I'd rather fish and enjoy rather than sit in a garage :LOL2: 

Thanks. The assistance and insights are appreciated.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Dec 11, 2012)

I can only speak for myself. I used Rustoleum aluminum/galvinanized metal primer on my boat. It is water based, and gets thinned with water to spray. I then used their Oil based paint to finish, and found out the hard way that temp is everything. You need to follow the directions on the can in regards to temp and humidity for painting. I had to repaint the boat in the spring as the paint was peeling off due to the fact I painted in in a cold garage if February (heated while painting only). The primer dried fine, and was like a rock. But once the weather was warm, I reapplied the paint, and it turned out perfect.
Over all I think Rustoleum products are decent.


----------



## nomowork (Dec 12, 2012)

I used marine grade below water line primer on the inside and outside of my tin. I then painted the outside of the hull with marine grade topside paint and the inside with regular Rustoleum paint. My boat is stored on a trailer so I figured this scheme would work well. It's been almost three years now with no problems. I do have the boat covered when not in use.

BTW, I used micro foam rollers and brushes.


----------



## Charger25 (Dec 12, 2012)

For me,if it was bare metal I'd prime it first. Did a camo paint job on a 14 ft I had for duck hunting. just cleaned, roughed up the original paint so the camo paint would stick better. It was abused hard , drug through bushes , across flats and the paint held up very well.


----------



## AndrewR (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for the few responses. I appreciate the ideas and I'm in favor of firing up the sander to prep and prime it.


----------



## Coach d (Dec 15, 2012)

I did mine with rustoleum primer and paint. I think it turned out good. 3 times out and no probs.


----------



## AndrewR (Dec 20, 2012)

That looks great! I think I am all set. I'll try sanding first. If that proves being too much I'll prime. 

Thanks for the responses. Most helpful site on the net for boat building 8)


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey Andrew, I used the marine version, rolled it on, and it has been holding up pretty well. Jerry


----------

